# Cleaning a white gold diamond ring



## emily_moss (24 Aug 2007)

Can anyone tell me the best and safest way to clean a white gold diamond ring please?  Its a solitaire engagement ring with diamonds in the band also at either side.

Thanks a million


----------



## Thrifty1 (24 Aug 2007)

Hi, i also have a white gold solitare engagement ring and wedding ring with diamonds in the bands. I clean it with some mild soap detergent (handwash) and a babies toothbrush in warm water.

I have checked on many sites to see the best way of cleaning it safely (and cheaply) and they all recommend this. It comes up sparkling every time and people always comment on how clean i keep it.


----------



## amgd28 (24 Aug 2007)

My wife takes this one step further, and after washing in warm soapy water, she leaves it in a cap of vodka for a few minutes, and then takes out and wipes.
This was recommended to us by Keane's jewellers in Cork.


----------



## ragazza (24 Aug 2007)

I have a white gold, sapphire and diamond ring.

The white gold has now got an ugly yellow tinge, which always happens to white gold.
I've heard that this colour can be fixed - a process called 'dipping' I think.
Has anyone got this done, and does the colour of the gold seem like new again? 
Do the diamonds have to be taken out of the ring to perform this process? 

Thanks,
Ragazza.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Aug 2007)

Yes - white gold needs to be treated if the colour of the underlying yellow gold starts coming through.


----------



## casiopea (24 Aug 2007)

ragazza said:


> I have a white gold, sapphire and diamond ring.
> 
> The white gold has now got an ugly yellow tinge, which always happens to white gold.
> I've heard that this colour can be fixed - a process called 'dipping' I think.
> ...



Hi Ragazza,
The store where we bought my ring does the dipping for free.  You should check where you bought your ring if they do dipping for a reduced rate (as its one of their rings) or for free.
cas


----------



## Recam (24 Aug 2007)

Dipping brings white gold rings back to "as good as new" but unfortunately it doesn't last very long. Had my band done in February, looked great, back to its off colour now, cost €30/€40.
Is the vodka more for cleaning the diamond rather than the white gold band ?????


----------



## ClubMan (24 Aug 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_gold


> *White gold* is an alloy of gold and at least one white metal, such as silver or palladium. Like yellow gold, white gold is measured in karats. Its properties vary depending on the metals and proportions used. As a result, white gold alloys can be used for different purposes; while a nickel alloy is hard, strong and therefore good for rings and pins, white gold-palladium alloys are soft, pliable and good for white gold gemstone settings. The highest quality white gold is usually at least 17 karat, and made up of gold and palladium, and sometimes even trace levels of platinum for weight and durability, although this often requires specialized goldsmiths.
> 
> While some higher quality white gold alloys retain their shine and lustre, most will be coated with a very thin layer of rhodium. This will give the naturally more dull white gold a shine comparable to platinum or silver. Often white gold will require cleaning, or re-coating of rhodium at a later date.


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Aug 2007)

You may find something useful [broken link removed] on cleaning jewellery.


----------



## wanderer (25 Aug 2007)

Most jewellers, use an ultrasound cleaning tank into which they place a mild ammonia and/or detergent mixture. The ultrasound just provides agitation to speed up the process. 

You could just mix up a mild ammonia solution at home yourself & let it soak. I wouldn't suggest a tootbrush as this could cause abrasion on the gold or stones.

Alternatively you could purchase a jewellery cleaning solution such as this.

[broken link removed]

BTW, i have no relationship to the website, just found on a simple google search.

One thing to note with ultrasound cleaners though is that if you have very small stones in your jewellery they could come loose if the agitation speed is high.


----------



## Kiddo (27 Aug 2007)

My engagement and wedding ring are both white gold. I've just had them recoated in the jewellers where they were bought. They are like new...cost me €60. 

The jeweller advised to clean the engagement ring (diamond solitaire) with a toothbrush and liquid soap/washing up liquid regularly to keep the diamond shining. She also advised me to drop in anytime I'm passing and they will give both rings a quick clean which should help preserve the lifespan of the coating.


----------



## wanderer (31 Aug 2007)

To add to the previous posters comments, white gold is more of a greyish colour than white so white gold rings are often coated with rhodium to help keep the color and luster that would come with a brand new ring. 

But the coating wears with constant use. So to keep white gold rings looking new,they will need to be re-coated again about every 18 months.

However, i would suggest cleaning yourself first and if it doesn't achieve the desired results then get it coated.


----------



## ragazza (31 Aug 2007)

Thanks a lot all, for the replies.
I'll bring my ring to the jewellers where I bought it, to get it re-coated in white gold.
No-one has specifically said it, but I suppose the stones do not have to be removed from the ring to re-coat it?

Ragazza.


----------

